# Best Diet...



## Russell (May 16, 2005)

At least for me.

I know being 13 years old, people are always telling you, it doesn't matter if you are a little overweight now, you will grow out of it...I usually watch my weight very well, but over the last few months I have noticed myself slip. Here is my diet:

Jog 1.6 miles everyday after school (it's not as long as it feels)
Food Diary (it really works...by writing down what you eat, it makes you realize that you are eating too much, or just enough.)
Watch what you eat (diets where you cut one thing out (cals, carbs), may be effective in a quick fix, but they can actually be quite unhealthy for your body, unless you keep it balanced)

Here is my weight chart:
5/14/05 - Before Jog: 146, After jog: 144.5, Waist size: 35.25 in
5/15/05 - Before jog: 145, After jog: 143, waist size: 35 in


As you can see it is quite effective and healthy...I recommend this 'diet' to everyone. What helps me to push my self to go faster when I run is I think about my brother...he is a star track and cross country winner, and is known throughout the county...this helps me because I push myself faster imagining beating him in a race. I guess it might help if you imagined you beating me beating my brother when you jog.


I will keep this up until June 14 (one full month), and then maintain what I eat forever on. If you try this, let me know how you do.


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2005)

good job, kiddo! keep it up; why don't you pm masterazn? he's young, too, and he is very intelligent, just like you. betcha you guys could become really good friends....


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2005)

Russell - 
I am quite impressed! Good for you!
I believe you are right on track to being healthy.

Don't forget to drink lots of water too!


----------



## Russell (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, I drink *LOTS* or water...about 2 liters a day or so...some people say that is too much...anyways this is really working...143.5 lbs today


----------



## jkath (May 17, 2005)

I don't believe you can drink too much water!
(and don't forget to eat foods with calcium, as your bones are still developing)
look at me, being a mom again!


----------



## Russell (May 17, 2005)

Actually, yes you can drink to much water. If you drink too much I dilutes your blood and your brain stops functioning.


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

Okay! Then that's the excuse I will use! I _like_ it!

"sorry, son, mom drank too much water again and the old brain isn't functioning properly"

hee hee


----------



## kitchenelf (May 18, 2005)

LOL jkath - It's not that it doesn't function properly - it doesn't function as in fatally!!!!  Messes up electrolytes.

Russell - I think 2 liters may be ok. They say we should drink 1 gallon a day. And since you are running you need to keep hydrated.


----------



## GB (May 18, 2005)

Russell you are right on man!!! Great job!. When I first read the topic of this thread before actually reading the content I was thinking to myself that the best diet really isn't a diet at all. It is a combination of exercise and eating healthy. This is exactly what you described. Yes some diets work for people (Atkins, Jenny Craig, Weight Watchers, etc.), but none of it will work long term unless you have smart eating habits and exercise.

Overdosing on water is a very real thing. It happened to me once and was very scary. I had been forcing to drink a ton of water and seriously overdid it. I was sitting at home with some friends and all of a sudden they said I looked like a ghost. All the color drained from my face. I got tunnel vision and everything looked red and I almost passed out. The Doctor said too much water washes out all the vitamins and other things right out of your system and it can kill you. There is a medical term for it, but of course I don't remember what it is   . I actually saw a recent news report on this topic. they were warning athletes to be careful because it can kill you VERY quickly before anyone can help you. Now that I have scared you, the good news is that it takes a LOT of water to be fatal. When I had my problem I had drank approx 8 litters in one day.

Russel you are doing great and you have the perfect mentality. Keep up the great work. It is not easy, but since you have the right mindset and are starting early in your life you will have an easier time than a lot of other people.


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

Well said, GB!!


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

good job!
oh, and about the water, it can flush out potassium, which can lead to a heart attack. potassium is a VERY, VERY important nutrient.
you can ask your doc how many cc's of fluids you're allowed per day; it varies from person to person.
i'm allowed 2,500-ish. (8 oz. is 240 cc's)


----------



## mudbug (May 18, 2005)

geebs, that's why you are such a good Site Helper.  You think things through and always encourage/instruct/respond to people in a very helpful way.  Yay for you!


----------



## GB (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Mudbug    I just like to help where I can and since I have made so many mistakes in my life I have (in most cases) learned a bit from them. I also get so excited when people like Russell are so interested at such a young age (not that 13 is young Russ, I just didn't become interested in stuff like this until my late 20's).


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

i'm impressed by Russ's interest in this stuff, too, geebs.
i know when i was 13 i DID like to cook very much, but i was more busy being full of teen angst and trying my very best to be a poet.
oh, the melodrama of it all, lol.


----------



## Russell (May 18, 2005)

Don't get me wrong...my life is very dramatic


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

i know. it's hard to be a teenager and it definately gets VERY dramatic. i know you're at an age where you're learning to be an adult and that things change alot once 13 rolls around. 
i was just laughing at myself.
BTW, as dramatic as it all gets, enjoy it. the time flies. i swear i was only 16 yesterday, but i'm 24 now and i have NOOOO idea where all that time went.


----------



## jkath (May 18, 2005)

Hey, I'm wondering how come my 20th high school reunion came and went.....

here are some words of wisdom that a friend said:
"when you are in high school, remember those are only four tiny years of your life."
(the same can be said for the 3 middle school years as well)


----------



## luvs (May 18, 2005)

my friend's aunt warned us about that, jkath, but of course we didn't listen. too bad; sometimes i just want to cry because i miss high school so much. it was the best time.


----------



## middie (May 18, 2005)

luvs, really ? high school was the worst time for me


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2005)

If I never had to go back to high school it would be too soon!


----------



## middie (May 19, 2005)

there isn't enough money in the world to PAY me to go back lol


----------



## Russell (May 19, 2005)

I think so far this year has been my worst...I don't know if I already posted this but...
Oct. Friends brother shot and killed*
Nov. Different friend's borther shot and killed*
Dec. Friend gets hit by a car, spends 3 weeks in a come and 3 more months in the hospital...and some one starts stalking me**

*I live in Princeton, a well known suburb of trenton, and a lot of times kids will take busses to Trenton and then get themselves shot.
**Not some shady person...this girl got obsessed with me and literally followed me everywhere and she still calls me everyday...but I ignore the calls.

So yeah. It was really sad because my friend who'se brother got shot in october I had seen once, and I was going to go to the movies with my friend, his brother (the one that died) and all of our girlfriends, the day he did get shot.


----------



## jkath (May 19, 2005)

Russell, 
I am sad to hear about the things you've seen happen. However, by your postings, I can see you are a very strong individual, with a great sense of humor and a positive outlook.
I just hope you keep that, and don't let the traumas of life ever cause you to be anything other than the great person you are.


----------

